# Paracord Ammo Pouch



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I decided to try my hand with paracord pouches. I already had the paracord on hand it was just a matter a finding a decent way to do it. jskeen stated in another thread that all of his methods are available on the internet. As of now I haven't been able to piece it together for myself. So I went with the following:

Anybody who has played with paracord and been on the internet searching the subject has heard of Stormdrane and his blog. He has made an awesome tutorial for a paracord pouch that I know many have used.

I made a few modifications to his instructions and came up with the pouches below. Each contains more than 30 feet of paracord and will hold about a pound of steel ammo.









I made the weave as tight as possible to be able to hold 1/4" steel. The only problem that I have run into getting the top to close tight enough so that ammo that small won't slip out. As you can see I made multiple attempts to get it. This isn't counting the taking apart and re-tryings. In the end I gave up for the fact that it holds 3/8" and above just fine.









The center one was the first trying to follow Stormdrane's instructions with the half-hitch. As tight as I did it works, it just doesn't look very nice to my eyes. I then modified a little more and got the other two.









I do have a hunch on how jskeen achieves his finished project, but I think I will just leave it to the master.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice work and nice to see the experimentation


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Great job, really! So what's the method of carry generally with those, does it tie to the belt somehow?


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Sofreto and Sean. It works well in a cargo pocket or I have found that sliding the knot under the belt holds it in place quite nicely. The knot is large enough that it hasn't slid down out from the belt yet.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Cool, yeah that would work. I usually stand pretty much in one spot shooting, don't move around much.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

This is really FANTASTIC!!
Very well made and very useful!! Do you sell them??








Cheers!!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

parnell said:


> ... I have found that sliding the knot under the belt holds it in place quite nicely. The knot is large enough that it hasn't slid down out from the belt yet.


I wear pants below my belly "bump". Weight would likely cause the pants to slide down quite nicely! ;-)

You've done some good-looking work.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Those are very nicely done. I tried Stormdrane's half hitch version once too, but honestly, gave it up as too much work  Yours are very uniform and consistent looking! I like the way the smooth transition flows from the center of the bottom and then up into the sides. It looks nice without a hard transition, but does it sit flat and stable if you take it off your belt after carrying it around and sit it down on something? My early ones wanted to roll around and tip over till I made a change in the stitching to keep the bottom flat.

I make the drawstrings on mine long enough that you can slide the knot up under your belt, then drop the pouch through between them so even if your belt is not tight enough to keep the knot from slipping through, you don't have to worry about dropping it. Of course, if you have a problem with keeping your pants up, that might not be an advantage.

I really do like that one on the right though, Wanna trade? Sending you a PM.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Quercusuber said:


> Those are very nicely done. I tried Stormdrane's half hitch version once too, but honestly, gave it up as too much work  Yours are very uniform and consistent looking! I like the way the smooth transition flows from the center of the bottom and then up into the sides. It looks nice without a hard transition, but does it sit flat and stable if you take it off your belt after carrying it around and sit it down on something? My early ones wanted to roll around and tip over till I made a change in the stitching to keep the bottom flat.
> 
> I make the drawstrings on mine long enough that you can slide the knot up under your belt, then drop the pouch through between them so even if your belt is not tight enough to keep the knot from slipping through, you don't have to worry about dropping it. Of course, if you have a problem with keeping your pants up, that might not be an advantage.
> 
> I really do like that one on the right though, Wanna trade? Sending you a PM.


jskeen,
Thank You. I have found that with the relatively tight weave, it makes it slightly mold-able and it will sit flat.

I only made the drawstrings long enough so that the slide can operate without any issues. I will have to make a change so that they are easier to carry. That way they could also just be looped through a belt loop it wanted.

I think that a trade could be easily arranged.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Let me know when your selling them


----------

